# Empfehlung Rechtsanwalt



## Locutus (3. Januar 2011)

Ich bin nach einem unverschuldeten Unfall (Auto hat mir die Vorfahrt genommen) auf der Suche nach einem Rechtsanwalt, der mich bei der Durchsetzung meiner Ansprüche (Kleidung, Rahmen verzogen ...) gegenüber der Versicherung unterstützt. Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mich? Am besten sollte der RA in Friedberg, Karben, Nidderau oder aber Frankfurt-Höchst seine Kanzlei haben.


----------



## MamboRambo (10. Januar 2011)

mit nem anwalt kann ich nicht dienen, aber es spielt eine rolle, ob dein bike nicht straßentauglich ist und wenn, in welcher weise dies den unfall beeinflusst hat. außerdem ob du anstatt der straße für den selben weg ein fahrradweg benutzen konntest (wenn das der fall ist siehts schlecht aus, aber du müsstest den weg nur nutzen, wenn ein schild dort hängt was dich zur nutzung von diesem radwegs zwingt, das allerdings nur dort hängen darf, wenn die breite 1,50 oder mehr beträgt.) 
ich hofffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bisschen weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Januar 2011)

Literaturtip für dich und/oder deinen RA: Dietmar Kettler, Recht für Radfahrer. Sehr praxisorientiert, sprich mit Einbezug der tatsächlichen Rechtsprechung und entsprechendem detaillierten Verweis auf die Urteile. 
Hab ich selber hier im Regal stehen, ist jedem zu empfehlen. Auch ohne bereits entstandenen Schaden.


----------



## homerjay (11. Januar 2011)

www.anwaltauskunft.de


----------



## Locutus (11. Januar 2011)

@mamborambo
Um weitere Spekulationen zu vermeiden, hier ein paar mehr Details:
- ich befand mich auf einer vorfahrtsberechtigten Straße
- kein Radweg vorhanden
- meine Beleuchtung (Big Bang Fa. Busch und Müller) macht ihrem Namen alle Ehren und ist nicht zu übersehen, aber trotzdem STVZO konform
@the obviousfaker
steht in dem Büchlein etwas (für mich) erfreuliches zum Thema Wertverlust/Zeitwert eines Rahmens (bei mir 3 Jahre alter Mi-Tech Maßrahmen)?
@homerjay
danke für den Link, leider gibt es keine Auswahlmöglichkeit für Anwälte die möglichst viel Ahnung von der Regulierung von Unfällen mit der Beteiligung mit Fahrrädern haben


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

Bin zwar nur ein Steueranwalt, aber trotzdem nen Tipp: Such Dir nen Anwalt mit Spezializierung aufs Verkehrsrecht - das genügt. Einen Fahrradspezialanwalt wirst Du wohl kaum finden. 

Hast Du ne Rechtsschutzversicherung? Wenn nein, solltest Du Dir überlegen Dich erst einmal ohne Anwalt mit der Versicherung des Unfallgegners zu verständigen. Vielleicht wollen die ja Dir das zahlen, was Du Dir als Schaden ausgerechnet hast.


----------



## Locutus (11. Januar 2011)

Genau so habe ich es auch vor, trotz Rechtsschutzversicherung (mit SB) erst einmal schauen ob die Vorstellungen der Versicherung sich mit meinen decken.


----------



## theobviousfaker (11. Januar 2011)

@Hecklerfahrer: Exakt  daher auch meine Buchempfehlung, denn das Buch richtet sich explizit auch an Rechtsanwälte. Übrigens ist das Buch trotz seines Status als "Nachschlagewerk" beim Radlerrecht durchaus flüssig zu lesen (der Autor hats drauf ) und ist auch ohne Unfall eine Lektüre wert. Denn die Kommunen und Stadtplaner handeln oft rechtswidrig in ihrer Ausweisung von Radwegen und ähnlichem. Im Zweifelsfall ist man dann selbst schuld obwohl man "alles richtig" gemacht hat. Man sollte seine Rechte kennen als Radler im Autoland.

@Locutus: Ausgehend von einem Totalschaden gilt generell bei solchen Fällen Wertersatz bzw. Wiederbeschaffungswert (So steht das auch im Buch). Bei einem Maßrahmen ist die Sache also sehr eindeutig (=Neupreis für einen baugleichen Maßrahmen).
Reparatur mit Ersatz des verminderten Werts ist zwar auch möglich, aber ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ein kaputter Alurahmen als nicht reparabel gilt. Falls Zweifel bestehen dann kannst du vom Fachmann einen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen, welchen dir der Unfallgegner ebenfalls bezahlen muss.
Sieht aber insgesamt ganz gut aus für dich, selbst wenn dein Rad im Detail nicht vollständig StVZO-konform ausgestattet ist. Denn die Vorfahrtsregel hat in der StVO einen hohen - den höchsten - Status und genießt daher besonderen Schutz.

Natürlich alles ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Locutus (11. Januar 2011)

Am besten ich lege deine Literaturempfehlung mit zum Kostenvoranschlag, dann freut sich der Sachbearbeiter der Versicherung und erspart mir den Weg zum RA... und überlege mir in der Zwischenzeit ob der Rahmen schwarz oder schwarz wird


----------



## cdeu (14. Januar 2011)

Frag' doch 'mal beim ADFC nach.


----------



## Locutus (22. Januar 2011)

Um das Thema schließen zu können, hier das Ergebnis:
Am Mittwoch Rechnungen/Kostenvoranschlag bei der Versicherung eingereicht und am Freitag war das Geld auf dem Konto, einzig die Schmerzensgeldforderung wurde von der Versicherung reduziert (so wie von der tel. Rechtsberatung erwartet).

Ende gut alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

